# Outer banks Vs Virginia Beach



## bluehende (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi all;
   My wife and I are concidering a quick get away Holloween week.  We were wondering if anyone knew how these two resorts were at this time of year.  In other words, do  they roll up the sidewalks after Labor day?  We don't need too much entertainment but would like some interesting things to do.  we tend to be outdoor people so hiking and mountain biking would be a big plus.  any special events would be great.  We also have outside thoughts of driving to Myrtle Beach but this is probably a bit too far to go for a relaxing getaway.

Wayne


----------



## bigrick (Oct 17, 2007)

bluehende said:


> we tend to be outdoor people so hiking and *mountain biking* would be a big plus.



We stayed at the outer banks in mid-May in 2006.  We visited Virginia Beach from there and from Williamsburg in 2004.  Based on this extensive visiting of both areas I can say that neither place has mountains.   

We did ride bikes around Roanoke Island and Manteo in the Outer Banks. I think riding around in VA Beach would be fun too.  Especially now, with the summer crowds gone.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 17, 2007)

Prime fishing season on the Outer Banks runs through Thanksgiving.  Most places that close seasonally do so after that is over.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 17, 2007)

OBX will be very quiet.  It will be beautiful though, and if you like to explore and relax, you will have a good time.  All of the historic spots will be operational.  Many of the seasonal shops will be shutting down or shut down already.

The weather should be fairly nice in both spots.

I'd say that the boardwalk at VA Beach will have a lot more going on and there will be more restaurant choices within walking distance.

You can bike in either place.  Don't expect to ride your bikes on the beach like at Hilton Head.  The sand isn't as packed.

To me, it's a matter of weather you want less crowded vs. busy.


----------



## laura1957 (Oct 17, 2007)

My husband and I spent last Halloween week in Duck at the Outer Banks.  It was a wonderful, relaxing week - very quiet, but everything was open and not crowded at all.  The only things we found that were closed for the season were restaurants and some shops up towards Corolla and that area.  Towards Kitty Hawk/Kill Devil Hills everything seemed to be open.  Weather was also perfect - generally t-shirts during the day and a VERY light jacket/long sleeved shirt in the evening.  I live about an hour from Virginia Beach - so we do go for the day fairly often.  I liked Outer Banks more at that time of year.  But if you are looking for a lot of nightlife I dont think you will find in in the Outer Banks.


----------



## Don (Oct 17, 2007)

bigrick said:


> We stayed at the outer banks in mid-May in 2006. We visited Virginia Beach from there and from Williamsburg in 2004. Based on this extensive visiting of both areas I can say that neither place has mountains.


Tall mountains, no. But Va. Beach has Mount Trashmore Park and the OBX have a very big dunes. Both of which are the closest thing to mountains found on the area's coastal plane.


----------



## bluehende (Oct 17, 2007)

bigrick said:


> Based on this extensive visiting of both areas I can say that neither place has mountains.




At my age mountain is an adjective not a noun.  I just hate riding roads.  Hill biking would be perfect, and just getting out for a bit of excercise is perfect.  We have our vermont timeshare for the real climbing...and I'm still recovering from that.   :hysterical: 

Thanks for all the info.  Sounds like either place would be perfect.  A place to relax but not be alone and maybe get a bit of excercise.


----------



## gsturtz (Oct 17, 2007)

bluehende said:


> At my age mountain is an adjective not a noun.  I just hate riding roads.  Hill biking would be perfect, and just getting out for a bit of excercise is perfect.  We have our vermont timeshare for the real climbing...and I'm still recovering from that.   :hysterical:
> 
> Thanks for all the info.  Sounds like either place would be perfect.  A place to relax but not be alone and maybe get a bit of excercise.



Va Beaches OF has Concrete boardwalk for miles, plus a dedicated, separate bikepath which runs parallel to it.  It is Much less crowded this time of year, but most of the restaurants are still open.  I recommend you see the VA Aquarium (formerly VA marine science museum)

If you're interested in a back country bike tour call FAT Frog's, they do daily/weekly rides for anyone. (I hear, i'm in no shape for a bike!)


----------



## bigrick (Oct 17, 2007)

bluehende said:


> At my age mountain is an adjective not a noun.  I just hate riding roads.  Hill biking would be perfect, and just getting out for a bit of excercise is perfect.  We have our vermont timeshare for the real climbing...and I'm still recovering from that.   :hysterical:
> 
> Thanks for all the info.  Sounds like either place would be perfect.  A place to relax but not be alone and maybe get a bit of excercise.



I hear you now!  Maybe that's why we rode bikes in Manteo and on Roanoke -- they were flat!  We also rode bikes in Coronado and around the San Diego harbor -- and they were both flat.  Oh and all these places had very light traffic which I want if I'm riding on the street nowadays.  

When I was a kid, drivers watched for pedestrians and bicyclists.  Today, drivers are too busy brushing their hair and talking on their cell phones while simultaneously reading maps to have time or interest to look for either of the above.  No busy street riding for me anymore.

Both places will work for you this time of year.  Plus their close enough to each other you can stay in one, load your bike in your car, and drive to and ride at the other.  Have fun!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 19, 2007)

VA Bch has heavy automobile traffic every day even off season; but on OBX this time of the year there is few traffic problems; very laid back.


----------



## shagnut (Oct 20, 2007)

The OBX is my vote. You can always take hang gliding lessons on the sand dunes at Jocky's Ridge.   I was going to try tandam but chickened out. shaggy


----------



## bluehende (Oct 23, 2007)

*It's Va beach*

Thanks everyone for your input.  We have settled on Virginia Beach.  Actually, we had decided in OBX but the old snooze and you loose syndrome hit.  It had been snapped up.  So we now have a week in Ocean Sands in Virginia Beach.  Any acvice  on the resort would be appreciated.  Also any recommendations for things to do and especially any good restaurant recommendations would be greatly appreciated.
Wayne


----------



## gsturtz (Oct 23, 2007)

For a restaurant at the Beach, My Wife and I love Waterman's  It's steak & seafood etc, and very good.  (Get the Ribs and/or Crab cakes)! It's right on the 'boardwalk'

Make sure you have Lunch at least one at The Jewish Mother deli & restaurant.

Virginia Beach has been developing a newer "downtown" area about 10 minutes from the beach.  A lot of great restaurants & nightclubs.  Splurge for dinner at Ruth's Chris steak house (pricy but worth it)  There's also a comedy club there (Funny bones?) 


There's also (for a halloween event) Hunt Club Forest, About 10 Minutes from the Beach. (and walking distance from my house!) It's a halloween themed 'fair'.  They have a haunted hayride, or you can choose to stroll through the haunted graveyard or a corn maze. Live music some nights some other rides, etc.

If you're interested in horseback riding, PM me and I should be able to set you up.

Then there's . . . the beach!! 

Enjoy!
Glen


----------

